# best wireless charging add-on?



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Anyone add this for a quasi OEM look/function?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

The real ace in the hole will be the first person who orders the wireless charging pad from the 2021 Atlas and writes up a retrofit DIY.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I used to have access to the online VW parts server, forget what it was called EDIT: ETKA. This was in like 2000.

Do people still access that? I think I used some kind of Russian hack to log-in.

What are the necessary parts? I assume that it would require coding with VCDS as EVERYTHING, even the freaking battery is logged by the ecu....

here ya go:
https://www.cars-equipment.com/en/s...80611-wireless-charger-vw-tiguan/#prettyPhoto

this is the SAME part used in the 2021 atlas. I just verified in ETKA 

I am looking for the two harnesses....

the pink adapter is for a LTE antennae to boost the signal. The device also integrates into the radio to show signal strength, etc.

I think just making it charge would be very simple. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-Coupling-Point)-what-it-s-full-functionality


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

^ Good post, I hadn't thought of checking if someone had added one on a different VW model. Didn't have time to scroll through that Tiguan thread but there might be some significant crossover on this topic that could help with figuring it out on the Atlas.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wireless-C...g-Plate-Induction-OEM-5NA980611-/223616008313

here ya go. May be able to get it cheaper. The harness is just 12v+ and - wires added to it.

anyone have a screen shot of the wire harness this would connect to???


----------

